# Recovered 100% - Detailed Post on Things You Can Do



## showtime13 (May 23, 2018)

So at the end of the day whatever your anxious mind might have you believe, DP/DR is really just something caused by a prolonged state of heightened anxiety putting you into fight or flight mode and lowering your dopamine down to help protect you from trauma. When I was in DP/DR I had a hard time believing this and it kept me stuck. Unfortunately for people on this site, our minds are over analytical and sensitive so tends to latch on to things and have a very hard time letting go.

Before I go on I will say, I had it all, full blown DP/DR every terrifying symptom you can imagine or heard about, I had. It lasted for 2 years before I finally started coming to terms with what it was and was able to start letting go. Letting go is such a funny statement for someone in dp/dr, "oh just let it go you'll be fine". When people would constantly say, oh just let go and it will take care of itself, I wondered to myself, how on earth can I let go of something that rules every moment of my perception in life.

See the thing is, you don't let go of something by thinking and constantly trying to force letting go, like telling yourself "ok now I let go, why am I not let go, am I let go yet" Is not letting go. Letting go, changing your beliefs around the disorder, and feeding your mind only positivity is what is going to pull you out of this state. Going to the gym and eating healthy and all that will aid with the process but you really need to get these three big things right before eating healthy and all of that is going to have any profound effect.

So how do we let go? You need to allow yourself to feel the emotions pent up around this state your in. You need to allow yourself to feel the state and allow it to run it's course. The minute you start trying to fight it and fear it, it grabs on tighter and won't let go. This DOES NOT mean that your letting go of the idea of ever getting rid of it and accepting that your having it forever, your simply just accepting that at this moment this is the state your in, you won't try to fight it and choose to allow yourself to trust that everything is going to be ok. At the end of the day Dp/DR is built up anxiety over the idea that everything is not ok!!

You need to start feeding your mind with great, positive thoughts. When you say to yourself "I'm going to be stuck like this forever", "Am I ever going to return back to my normal self" your constantly sending negative, anxiety ridden thoughts to your brain keeping it in your perpetual state of anxiety and allowing it to persist. The beautiful thing about our brain and also the scary thing is that it has the inability to filter any information as true or false. For example If, every single day, I believed that I had a billion dollars in the bank account, my mind cannot decipher whether this is real or fake and has to believe it. It's just the science in the way our mind is programmed. This means your constant thoughts about "why am I in this state", "this is terrible" etc etc... Are the very thoughts that keep you stuck. The people you see around here who have been stuck in this state for 40 years is due to deeply rooted belief systems inside of them that they are not ok and never will be ok. You must start thinking "my mental health is in perfect condition", "I'm so grateful that I'm free of mental health and anxiety issues", "i'm so grateful that everything is perfectly okay and peaceful in my life". At first it feels fake but your convincing your mind that everything is ok over time and this allows you to chill the fuck out! Which is the big problem we all have here and is the core driving factor of this very condition.

We must start by changing our subconscious beliefs around the disorder. People would also always say to meditate for me to get rid of dp/dr and I'd wonder how the heck am I suddenly going to come out of the state after meditation? You need to realize that this may take a little while to train your mind that everything is ok, and need to have patience so you don't get discouraged and fall back into a negative thought pattern. You can meditate and feed your mind positive affirmations and substitute negative beliefs for positive ones. You need to go inside and change deep rooted beliefs like "i'm going to have this condition forever" to "this is a temporary state of anxiety that clears and I come back to my original self better then before", all beliefs are, are thoughts that you constantly think, this is why it is essential your only filling your mind with positive thoughts about your state because in life, you get what you believe you already have.

As you get better at this you will find over time you will start thinking about dp less and less. It just won't consume as much of your life anymore, all of the sudden you realize you haven't checked a single forum about it or thought about it in a couple months and all of the sudden your like "Hey I feel normal!" and then you go about your regular old life and think back every now and then and think wtf was that? Meh I have no idea why I was so worried. Now you can use these techniques for anything in life you want to achieve, now that you know the art and power of breaking negative thought patterns that keep us stuck in circumstance in life we can truly master our emotions and results.

I'm trying to get everything here from my experience and everything I learned but I could literally type forever, DP/DR was actually extremely positive for me because it allowed me to learn the art of letting go, positive thinking, letting go of negative thought patterns, changing subconscious beliefs. I live every day now in a peaceful meditative state because of all the inner work I've done on myself throughout the last year all based around initially curing this disease and now based around alot more important things. At the end of the day you need to believe your gunna be able to look at the sunset and feel it with everything you have, until you deeply root this belief in you, your always going to be looking for a cure rather then see the process of coming out of this state.

This is a very scattered post but I hope there's ideas that can help you, please be open to these ideas because it frankly will work if you do everything I say here to perfection and work on your own time to delve deeper into these concepts from people much smarter then I am. I will try to answer any questions you may have but might be slow replying cause I well.. I never come on here anymore and don't really want, nor have a need to.

Peace, Namaste


----------



## LoveYourz (May 29, 2016)

Could I speak with you?


----------



## showtime13 (May 23, 2018)

Sure what's up?


----------

